# Cab Air-Conditioning



## 103210 (Mar 1, 2007)

We've started to look around for our first motorhome. We intend on travelling abroad for a few weeks during July/August. We've seen a couple of Adria's and they charge £1100 for the option. Do you consider cab air-con essential and is £1000+ the normal cost to expect to pay?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have just orded a new M/H without air con. As I was not sure how effective it would be as it would obviously be designed for a much smaller vehicle. I am just going to try it and see. If I do think we need it my plan is to fit a 12v/230v system on the roof. You then get the best of both worlds. I think these systems start at about £1400 fitted so not much more cash either.

Richard...


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*cab air con*

i can only say.personally i would'nt be without it in those hot summers in spain...as for the roof aircon unit's.....i've heard that some campsites dont allow them to run.(why?..i dont know).
we've got two turbo fans in our benimar +cab air......to be honest that's more than enough..and cheaper..turbo fans about £130.00?
good luck..slaphead :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've never had cab aircon in the van and have never felt the need for it even in the hottest weather.

That said, we have always had a big luton overhanging the cab and giving shade and a double ceiling over us. We are just about to change to a low profile van with a large skylight over the cab so we will see. I suspect we might feel differently after a summer with it.

We have air con in the car and would not be without it even in winter sometimes - to dry the air when rainy or to filter traffic fumes. It is surprising what a difference the shade of the luton makes.

G


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Our A/S Talisman, which we had for 12 years and didn't have cab air con, got very hot and sticky when driving, unbearably so sometimes, but parked up you can park/position yourself to keep cool.

When we ordered our Rapido we paid extra for the cab air con, and reckon it's worth every penny. It works fine for the cab area, but is not designed nor intended for chilling the whole van. We certainly don't feel the need for roof air con when parked up.

(And we also paid extra for cruise control, not knowing whether it would be really useful or not - but now I wouldn't be without it)


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I have two air conditioning systems.

Whilst on the move there is a convenient winder fitted to the cab doors which opens two side windows. In very hot weather opening a window at each side of the van creates a nice through breeze.

Whilst parked up and plugged in the system consists of a unit with four blades which when switched on rotate at speed thereby moving the air inside the van.

I'm sorry to be so technical but these specialist systems are difficult to explain in simple terms.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> Whilst parked up and plugged in the system consists of a unit with four blades which when switched on rotate at speed thereby moving the air inside the van.
> 
> .


Have you tried the effect of a tray of ice cubes in front of your fan ? Cools the air quite significantly.

Don't make the mistake we did in buying a flat fan. Totally ineffective and sooooo.... noisy. It's very compact to store though !

G


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

had several rental vans before buying. All of them had lutons, only one had cab aircon. The one we finally bought was our last rental van, and it had ex-factory no cab-aircon.

*So we had it retro-fitted!*

The luton does give some shadow, that is true. But if outside temperature is above 30 degrees C, then without aircon there is _absolutely no way_ of getting the interior temperature below about 35 degrees. OK, we were living in Freiburg, Germany, at that time, which is definitely Germany's warmest spot, and where such temperatures occur more often than not during summer.

It is my experience that with ambient temperatures rising above about 25-26 degrees C my driving skills degradate rapidly, and so do these of other drivers. So I consider cab aircon - not only in the car but also in the MH - not as a luxury but as a _highly effective safety feature._

Normal ventilation would have to be set to full blast, plus maybe windows open, to achieve halfway acceptable conditions in the cab. And driving with open windows at motorway speed is not only very uncomfortable, it also has adverse effects on the aerodynamics, so might reduce MPG even more than a cab aircon would.

BTW, in our van (6-metres long C-class) the cab aircon does, with suitable settings of the fan/vents, also significantly reduce the temperature in the habitation area.

I would never again buy a MH without cab aircon.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 103210 (Mar 1, 2007)

We visited France last year during the heatwave and were glad we had A/C in the car. We weren't sure how effective it would be in a larger space. Thanks for your replies. Cab aircon it is then! 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Air Con*

Hello there,

Cab A/C a Definate must have
Hab A/C No

I have worked in the A/C business for 26 years and have seen Automotive A/C rise from Jaguars and Rollers only to Standard/low cost option in most cars today.

If you buy a MH without cab a/c you will find it much harder to sell when the time may come. First time MH buyers will be fresh from their Air Conditioned Micras or Audis and will be looking for that * Button. As will buyers moving up from non a/c cooled cabs.

However, you will be the one to use it first and as Boff said, it does have that pro-active safety effect on driver ability and awareness.

We were in Annecy l(France) last year and the temperatures peaked at 45 degrees c. Whilst driving around our cab aircon was such a welcome. Though having said that, habitation a/c would have been an expensive luxury. I installed a fiamma Turbovent that cooled the area enough throughout the day. Evenings were fine.

And a message to all you MH owners with cabicon, do remember to use the A/C Button * in winter for at least 10 mins or so about every 2-4 weeks at least. This will allow the compressor to pump refrigerant and in-turn oil around the system keeping your seals nice and moist. Failure to do so may (will long term) result in the seals drying out, shrinking and your refrigerant leaks out!

Trev


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Bagshanty said:


> (And we also paid extra for cruise control, not knowing whether it would be really useful or not - but now I wouldn't be without it)


We also paid to have cruise control fitted and if there was a choice I would go for that.
We use our cab aircon which is very effective but haven't bothered with any in the vehicle. Just use a fan and open the roof. Much cheaper!


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*air con*

good advice Trev.........i did'nt realise you had to use it now and again in winter.....when i first got my MH, this happened to me ....air con would'nt work, had to get the system re-charged......... :lol:


----------



## 103210 (Mar 1, 2007)

2kias said:


> Bagshanty said:
> 
> 
> > (And we also paid extra for cruise control, not knowing whether it would be really useful or not - but now I wouldn't be without it)
> ...


Cruise control is already on the list.  We've got it in the Audi and wouldn't be without it. 8)


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I think the need for habitation air con is dependent on the owners tolerance of heat. I could do without ours, but my OH gets quite stressed (dare I say grumpy?) in the heat of mid afternoon in the South of France. With air-con we are both happy! I must admit I do appreciate it on for a little while just before bed time. It makes it just a little more comfortable to get to sleep in. 

I wish we had had cab aircon fitted. However, of the two I think we inadvertently made the right choice for us. 

Like all this motorhoming business it's what ever suits you.

Sue


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Totally agree with what Trev says, and can't add a lot to it.

In the Benimar we have a ceiling mounted bi directional fan in the rooflight and this is excellent at providing a cooling waft of air whilst sleeping


Andrew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> In the Benimar we have a ceiling mounted bi directional fan in the rooflight and this is excellent at providing a cooling waft of air whilst sleeping
> Andrew


Andrew : was this fan fitten when you bought the van or did you d-i-y ?
We are interested in the same arrangement. Currently we have 2 free standing fans, neither satisfactory. The big one does the job beautifully but is bulky and takes up a worktop and socket. We are about to go to a luton-less van so will find it more difficult to store.

The other one is a flat fan which is so noisy that we can't hear ourselves speak above it. It's not that effective either though it does not take up much space.

A ceiling mounted job sounds ideal.

G


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

It was in fact factory fitted, one above the rear lounge and one in the bathroom. They are 3 speed and bi-directional and very effective. It's only on the top speed that they are quite loud. As I mentioned they're certainly quiet enough to sleep through- and I can easily drown them out with my snoring 



Andrew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Andrew...we'll look into that.

G


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

teemyob you said


> We were in Annecy l(France) last year and the temperatures peaked at 45 degrees c. Whilst driving around our cab aircon was such a welcome. Though having said that, habitation a/c would have been an expensive luxury


 But if you had a roof 12v/230v system would that not give you the best of both worlds? I know they cost a bit more but only about £300 in most cases. I have currently not orded our new M/H with cab air con as I thought it would have no benefit for the kids traveling behind us. But I would love to know from people that have it if it does cool the van as well as the cab.

Richard...


----------

